# Silence of the Cats



## Hsut77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Someone is not very well up north. I heard about not liking cats but..........................


http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=182779


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Feb 1, 2007)

WOW.Okay...


----------



## Mayo (Feb 1, 2007)

Perhaps cat owners should take the hint and keep there cat's indoors at night instead of letting them hunt local wildlife


----------



## Veredus (Feb 1, 2007)

Mayo said:


> Perhaps cat owners should take the hint and keep there cat's indoors at night instead of letting them hunt local wildlife



I agree, if cat owners did not allow their animals to roam around dangerously without restrictions then things like this couldn't happen. And perhaps these horrible mutilations will help people to realise that. Sad that it should take suffering for a lesson to be learnt.


----------



## Mrs Mac (Feb 1, 2007)

gosh, i don't know how anyone could do such a thing to any living animal, pet, pest or what not.


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree that cats should be kept indoors, my cat only goes outside when I go out and has a leash put on. 

For someone to go out and start mutilating cats is just wrong, yes they do kill native wildlife but that is wrong and the person/people should be found and thrown into prison for a long time. It is cruel and inhumane. They should be skined and disembowled, god dam butchers.


----------



## Chris89 (Feb 1, 2007)

=( the cat has my snakes name.. Poor kitty.. This is why I keep my cats indoors at all times!


----------



## SnakesRUs (Feb 1, 2007)

WOW he sounds like my kind of person NOT!!!!!!!! creepy man/woman


----------



## urodacus_au (Feb 1, 2007)

Its either a serial killer in the making or someone trying to make a point. A bullet would have achieved the same result.

If it wasnt for the irresponsible cat owners, it wouldnt have been possible in the first place.
Jordan


----------



## SnakesRUs (Feb 1, 2007)

urodacus_au said:


> Its either a serial killer in the making or someone trying to make a point. A bullet would have achieved the same result.
> 
> If it wasnt for the irresponsible cat owners, it wouldnt have been possible in the first place.
> Jordan



that may be true but then whos to say if they had kept their cats locked up he wouldnt have turned to another animal, say peoples dogs


----------



## cris (Feb 1, 2007)

As if you would throw away the carcass and bones, they have heaps of calcium.


----------



## Mayo (Feb 1, 2007)

A bullet wouldn't have made the same point. A serial killer in the making is probably right though.


----------



## dragons75 (Feb 1, 2007)

I dont like cats but that is just wrong thers some sick crackers around


----------



## Mrs Mac (Feb 1, 2007)

A friend of mine has a husky dog that kills native birds and lizards almost on a daily to weekly basis in there own back yard and i know of many other pets doing the same, yet you dont hear of inhumane serial killings of pet dogs. dosen't matter if you dont like a certain type of animal, it gives no right to do something like this. The person is just a pyscho!


----------



## urodacus_au (Feb 1, 2007)

We dont know the motive behind it, its hes just a twisted nut then he probably has and will target other animals.
Could just be a bird lover whos sick and tired of finding carcasses on his door mat, and figured to best way to get the point across was to take it to the extreme.

Jordan


----------



## gillsy (Feb 1, 2007)

A young Mr Lecter ....


----------



## Mayo (Feb 1, 2007)

Skinned, disembaled, and cut up, how do you think the meat ends up on your table.


----------



## Chris89 (Feb 1, 2007)

People shouldn't hurt animals, but on saying that if a person gets an animal they must be responable for the animals well being and what the animal does. If you let your cat go outside, it's more than likely going to kill animals, then people will be cross with you. Or your cat could get run over, or attacked by a sicko like this. I think it's just better to keep your cats inside! If they've never been outside before, they wont care. Our cats are happy inside and never try to get outside.

People might say that it's crule to keep cats inside, but look at our 2, do they look unhappy to you? Mind you Bella, the black one is just a snob and up herself, so she probably looks like a prude.

Bella (mine)






Georga (mums) 





Also on saying that. My friend has a cat that's an inside cat, excepct in the study in the window there's a cat flap with then leads into a large cat enclosure that is the length of the house. So the cat is able to go outside, however wildlife can't get inside of the enclosure and he can't get out. I thought that it was a great idea!


----------



## jordo (Feb 1, 2007)

Mayo said:


> Perhaps cat owners should take the hint and keep there cat's indoors at night instead of letting them hunt local wildlife



I don't think its the right way to send that message though.


----------



## cris (Feb 1, 2007)

I dont think you can really tell if this guy is crazy or not just from one little article, it is quite possible it is a sane person who thought it was the most effective way of making ppl keep there cats indoors or locked up.
There is no mention of the cats being taken from there homes, to me that would suggest they wernt.

Then again maybe he is a nutcase who knows :?


----------



## Mayo (Feb 1, 2007)

Probably not Jordo, but if it is the message he is trying to get across, and none of us really no, people will take notice of this. If it turns out to be his motive I garentee the message will hit home for many and I wouldn't be surprised if copy-cats popped up around the place to re-inforce the point. JMO,


----------



## Aslan (Feb 1, 2007)

I can't stand cats, I have never been a cat person and certainly never will be....

...but I am appalled at the number of people actually JUSTIFYING this idiots actions!!...

Hell, killing a cat on the street is bad enough...mutilating and skinning them...that's disturbed...

Actually suggesting that someone who considers that to be "the best way of getting his point across" would be normal is RIDICULOUS...in my experience the most simple answer is usually the correct one...this is a psychopath, not some wonderful crusader for the rights and lives of our native fauna...

...and just for information, studies have shown that mutilating and torturing small animals is often a direct precursor to psychopathic and homicidal tendancies as things progress...


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 1, 2007)

It's entirely likely that the cats are being killed perfectly humanely, then skinned etc (in fact, it's _extremely_ unlikely that the cats are being skinned alive). It sounds like the person in question is probably killing the cats to get a point across ("don't let your cat out at night, they torture wild animals"), and harvesting the skins while at it. There's nothing terribly unusual about people hunting animals for their skins or meat, the only difference here is that the hunter is targetting domestic animals rather than wild (although if a domestic animal is out at night, off its owner's land, perhaps it counts as wild anyway). All of the beef, lamb, etc etc you eat comes from animals which have been killed, skinned and "disemboweled" (a sensationalistic synonym for "gutted"). Dumping the skinned carcasses in public areas indicates that the person is probably trying to deliver an anti-cat message, rather than that person being a psychopath, as a psychopath would more likely dispose of the carcass quietly. Of course, you could focus on the less likely hypothesis and assume that there is a crazy man-hunter training himself with domestic cats, gaining sick, gratuitous, psychopathic pleasure from the horror of the owners of the victims; newspapers will certainly sell better with that style of story, which is why you have to remember to interpret what you read in them very carefully. Either way, keep your cat inside at night and it won't be hurt.... nor will it be torturing other wild animals slowly to death for entertainment (which for some reason, cat owners are rarely horrified by... hypocrisy? You decide).


----------



## Mayo (Feb 1, 2007)

100% agree with you Sdaji


----------



## Matty01 (Feb 1, 2007)

clubbed, shot, run over, skun, gutted, WHO CARES its only a cat.


----------



## cris (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes sdaji but he took meat off the cat aswell, what sane person would have any use for meat :lol:


----------



## urodacus_au (Feb 1, 2007)

Been to the NT recently Sdaji? haha.
Weve shot cats on properties in the past and buried the remains. Humane way to dispose of a pest. This guy could have been quietly destroying nuisance cats for years, with the owners thinking their little kitty ran away.
When an animal runs away the owner goes out and buys another animal to make himself feel better, and the problem continues. This way, i think these people will be a little more hesitant about purchasing a pet then letting it roam the neighbourhood.

Jordan


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 1, 2007)

cris said:


> Yes sdaji but he took meat off the cat aswell, what sane person would have any use for meat :lol:



Oh no! He is using the skins AND the meat! :shock: He _must_ be a psycho! Most professional skin hunters leave the carcasses to rot out on the savanna. I wonder what they do with all the mink carcasses... seriously...

I'm wearing a leather belt, I own leather shoes, I ate dead fish yesterday! It had been killed, scaled, gutted, boned and cut into little pieces after being cooked! :shock: I was planning to eat fish again today! ...I'm off to turn myself in guys, before I strike again... I'm getting hungry and those cans of sardines are _so_ easy to open!

Jokes aside, it's upsetting to see peoples' pet mutilated, even if they didn't suffer. It's also extremely sad to know that peoples' cats are out torturing wild animals (for every cat out on the loose, many wild animals are slowly tortured to death, so if the death of one cat upsets you, I suppose you should collapse into a large ball of depression if you spare a thought for their victims).


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 1, 2007)

Jordan: heh, no, I haven't been to NT for a few years  I see a few ferals in Victoria too, I've managed to deal with a few, although usually I have no way of catching them. I agree that the scare methods do work, while quietly killing them and disposing of the carcasses will lead to the owners purchasing a new one. Whether or not the ends justify the means in this case is arguable and I don't like touching the question with a 20' pole :lol: 

Interesting to see you pop up just now, a few hours ago I was out walking and was thinking about our online scorpion discussions back in early 2000. I just tried to send you a PM, but you don't seem to have them enabled, send me an email - [email protected] it would be good to catch up.


----------



## reece89 (Feb 1, 2007)

i agree with some people on this site if u have a cat keep it inside


----------



## reece89 (Feb 1, 2007)

and also u go for a drive lookin to see wat wildlife u see and most the time u see cats cats and more cats it drives ya crazy to no australia is being overun by cats and cantoads i hate them both bloody feral creatures


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm trying to perfect a hybrid project atm - I'm trying to cross my cat with a cane toad!!


----------



## josho (Feb 1, 2007)

Matty01 said:


> clubbed, shot, run over, skun, gutted, WHO CARES its only a cat.



mate its a living thing that feels pain to say that kind of thing makes me sick yes they kill wildlife but so do snakes iv seen a monitor eating a BHP in the wild. how would you feel if it was your dog they killed and your kid found it all cut up. mate cat, dog, bird , rabit i dont care nothing deseves that kind of treatment.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 1, 2007)

josho said:


> mate its a living thing that feels pain to say that kind of thing makes me sick yes they kill wildlife but so do snakes iv seen a monitor eating a BHP in the wild. how would you feel if it was your dog they killed and your kid found it all cut up. mate cat, dog, bird , rabit i dont care nothing deseves that kind of treatment.


 

To be honest, if it was my dog (or even snake) and I'd let it roam, I'd blame no one but myself.


----------



## josho (Feb 1, 2007)

Magpie said:


> To be honest, if it was my dog (or even snake) and I'd let it roam, I'd blame no one but myself.


you would blame yourself if some sicko cut up your pet roaming or not roaming


----------



## Magpie (Feb 1, 2007)

If someone came into my yard, no I would blame them. But if I let any animal under my control roam and enter other peoples property or public spaces not under my control, then they would have the right to do what they felt should be done to stop that animal being there.


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 1, 2007)

Catskin coat anyone, catskin slippers ? Miserable cold fur it is.

A purpose for the skin and a message too.

Look for a fluffy person, shivering in winter.


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 1, 2007)

That must have been one skilled canine!

Pity there is no comment section on that story - would have made for some interesting reading.

IsK


----------



## Bryony (Feb 1, 2007)

OMFG!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Matty01 (Feb 1, 2007)

josho said:


> iv seen a monitor eating a BHP in the wild


 
mate thats because these two animals co-exist in the natural eviroment and has been like that for thousands of years, but when we introduce feral animals its completely different, they are not the natural predators of Australia, therefore Australian native animals are not prepared for attacks by these animals, therfore any of these animals that are removed can only be of benfit to our native animals. Have you ever stopped to think about the hundreds of animals a cat kills, injures and yes tortures over its life time??


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 1, 2007)

Wrasse said:


> Catskin coat anyone, catskin slippers ? Miserable cold fur it is.
> 
> A purpose for the skin and a message too.
> 
> Look for a fluffy person, shivering in winter.



Cold fur? I actually didn't know that... I suppose that's why the person is so keen to harvest it; you wouldn't want to wear warm fur up in the top end! Maybe the police should look for the most stylish and comfortable resident of Palmerston, especially if they run a Chinese take-away food joint  Then again, perhaps the furs are being used to make those cute little kitty ornaments you can buy at markets, which caused such a stir a few years ago, until people started pretending that the fur was actually from rabbits, then apparently actually converting to rabbit fur (rabbits are apparently lesser beings which may be murdered without guilt).

Can someone please write me a list of the animals which are, and which are not okay to kill and eat? I take it that pigs, sheep, chickens, goats, most aquatic creatures are on the "killable, lesser beings which may be dealt with as you please" list, while cats, dogs, horses, parrots and monkeys are on the "don't kill or you'll go to Hell and be tortured for all eternity" list. If I come across an animal which is on neither list, how do I know to which list I must assign it? Must the first person to see that species flip a coin or do they get to decide? Is there some kind of skeletal characteristic to look for? Perhaps it's okay for any animal to be killed and eaten, as long as until the meat is processed and unrecognisable, it is being dealt with by someone you'll never meet... although that can't be the case, because everyone is upset about the enigmatic cat killer. People have pet bunny rabbits, so it seems unlikely that the dichotomy depends upon whether or not the animal is "loved" by some people. Are animals such as kangaroos controversial because of some sort of taxonomical disagreement? Perhaps we need to include "freely murderable" or "you deserve to be murdered if you even imagine harm coming to this species" on all new species descriptions, with all old ones being ammended ASAP. What is it which makes dogs and dolphins "unkillable", while pigs are so yummy that they need to have several new names to reflect how much people love to eat them? Pork, ham, bacon... I'm getting hungry, and as long as I don't think about cats or monkeys, I'm allowed to...

As with Magpie, if I was irresponsible enough to let one of my snakes escape, and some random passer by stumbled across it in the street at night and killed it, I'd blame myself. Unrestrained and unsupervised captive animals have no place in public areas. It's up to pet owners to take responsibility for their animals, not just leave them outside to fend for themselves and cause damage. If I left my wallet out on the street at night I wouldn't expect it to be there in the morning either.

Why are all the people who are so horrified at these cats being killed not screaming, shouting and crying about the horror being dealt out by cats every day? If I had a pig which I planned to eat, it got loose then someone caught and ate it, would everyone think that person was a psychopath?

Sorry for getting off topic, but I find people interesting in this way and have never been able to understand these rules. We don't need another cat-hater thread anyway, if you're worried about things getting off topic, seach for "cat" in the archives and you'll find no shortage of dead flogged horses (oh no! Horses are 'protected'! :shock: ).


----------



## reece89 (Feb 1, 2007)

lol sdaji ur spot on like always


----------



## dazza_wilto (Feb 1, 2007)

omg, that is a bit extreme, cats arent my favorite animal in the world by any means but there is better ways of getting the message across


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 1, 2007)

palmerston chinese take away???. sweet and sour cat.
cheers.


----------



## Jen (Feb 1, 2007)

hmm, got tired of the cats bad argument, so skipped a lot of posts. sure, cats kill, and many are not 'humane' about it. i like cats, i believe they should be kept inside too, but has anyone looked at the side of the road recently? cars kill far more animals, native or imported, than cats do. anyone for banning cars? the person killing these cats is obviously a nut case, and is probably enjoying all the attention.
sorry for the rant.
Aslan, you don't like cats, yet your avatar and name are of a lion? please explain?


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 1, 2007)

Jen said:


> hmm, got tired of the cats bad argument, so skipped a lot of posts. sure, cats kill, and many are not 'humane' about it. i like cats, i believe they should be kept inside too, but has anyone looked at the side of the road recently? cars kill far more animals, native or imported, than cats do. anyone for banning cars? the person killing these cats is obviously a nut case, and is probably enjoying all the attention.
> sorry for the rant.
> Aslan, you don't like cats, yet your avatar and name are of a lion? please explain?



Cars kill more animals than cats... so... cats are good! My goodness! You're right!

Cancer kills more people than car crashes... so car crashes aren't dangerous either! Wow! I'm feeling so much better!

Being alive is what brings death to everything... so... life is the only bad thing... 

QUICK! Nuke the planet!



...the fact that something may be worse than something else doesn't make the something else harmless. You can't go to court on the charge of murder and say "But Saddam Hussein killed many more people than I did! Leave me alone!". Incidentally, cats likely kill more animals in Australia than cars anyway, and cats certainly kill more animals than cat-killers, so leave the poor innocent cat-killer alone!


----------



## Jen (Feb 1, 2007)

whoa there nelly! i was not saying that cats are 'good', re-read my post. i DO believe that a cat owner should be responsible and keep the cat indoors, and not just at night, but during the day as well. As to leaving the cat killer alone, you do realise that this person is killing animals? and probably not in a humane manner. cats, dogs, snakes rats, mice - it does not matter, you would not feed your reptile a live mouse, so why defend this person?


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 1, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> so leave the poor innocent cat-killer alone!





HAHAHA my new signature!


----------



## Jen (Feb 1, 2007)

lol mrspike, glad to see someone has a sense of the ridiculous!


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 1, 2007)

Now where's that sarcasm emotion? Sorry, I thought it sufficiently easy to differentiate between the serious and sarcastic elements of my post. My mistake.



Jen said:


> whoa there nelly! i was not saying that cats are 'good', re-read my post. i DO believe that a cat owner should be responsible and keep the cat indoors, and not just at night, but during the day as well. As to leaving the cat killer alone, you do realise that this person is killing animals? and probably not in a humane manner. cats, dogs, snakes rats, mice - it does not matter, you would not feed your reptile a live mouse, so why defend this person?


----------



## Jen (Feb 1, 2007)

yeah, i think you may have taken the sarcarsm a little far, i am blonde afterall  anyway....


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, like Fuscus' teeshirt that he had on Cafe Press website it says "If it's out of its' own backyard, it's a Feral in Peril". My hubby Dave wears his tshirt quite often I can tell you. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Mayo (Feb 1, 2007)

Very True Rodentrancher


----------



## urodacus_au (Feb 1, 2007)

Jen said:


> hmm, got tired of the cats bad argument, so skipped a lot of posts. sure, cats kill, and many are not 'humane' about it. i like cats, i believe they should be kept inside too, but has anyone looked at the side of the road recently? cars kill far more animals, native or imported, than cats do. anyone for banning cars? the person killing these cats is obviously a nut case, and is probably enjoying all the attention.
> sorry for the rant.
> Aslan, you don't like cats, yet your avatar and name are of a lion? please explain?



How is cars killing native animals relevant to the conversation in any, way, shape or form? Cats arent necessary, they dont perform any specific service and arent needed in day to day life. Cats are only an issue because of selfish irresponsible people. You seem to be saying that by cars killing wildlife, thats justifies the millions of animals taken out by cats?

Jordan


----------



## urodacus_au (Feb 1, 2007)

Damn Sdaji, slipped that one in while i was typing...haha.

Jordan


----------



## Veredus (Feb 1, 2007)

"Cars kill more wildlife than cats" A very common and irrelevant argument, these are both human caused problems and by keeping cats indoors....or better still exterminating the exotic pest we are moving a step closer to retribution. The existence of one evil is not justification for another to go unchecked.


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 1, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> Cars kill more animals than cats... so... cats are good! My goodness! You're right!
> 
> Cancer kills more people than car crashes... so car crashes aren't dangerous either! Wow! I'm feeling so much better!
> 
> ...


 

HAHAHA! Very clever Sdaji. I love the Lets Follow This Through To It's Conclusion game!

Here's another one... "what I do in the privacy of my own home is noone else's business because it is done in the privacy of my own home".

So, I can live-feed in the privacy of my own home?... Yes.
And I can beat up my cat in the privacy of my own home?.... well, yes.
And I can beat up my wife/husband in the privacy of my own home?... um....

It's kind of about cats, and also about the progression of logic! So you can't exactly say I've gone off-topic now, can you!


----------



## Hickson (Feb 1, 2007)

Before another nasty argument breaks out (they usually do when cats are involved), I should point out that Sdaji's argument that it is possibly somebody who is perfectly sane and just kills cats humanely, skins them to use their fur, and perhaps eats some of the meat, is a perfectly valid possibility.

He has an opinion, it differs from a lot of other people's idea of what is happening, but that doesn't make him wrong. Nor does it make him right. And he is certainly entitled to his opinion, as everyone is.

Having said that, I don't think that is what is happening up there.

The police believe that cats are being taken to a house to be skinned and gutted. The bodies are then taken to some place where they are "displayed". To me, this suggests either someone who:
a) deliberately wants to cause mental anguish to the owners and shock the community, or
b) is involved in cult worship or satanism or similar, or
c) is mentally disturbed.

And there may be other possibilities too. 

The last case reported the cat was skinned and gutted and the body displayed on the local golf course where the young girl found it - how did she know it was her cat if the skin was not present? Most skinned cats look pretty much identical. If the skin was beside the carcass, well, he's not using the skin for anything then.

As Sdaji rightly pointed out, there is no evidence to suggest that the cats are being tortured or killed inhumanely. However, there is also no evidence to suggest otherwise.

I do agree that information is scant and journalists are famous for getting information wrong, so at this stage we're all just speculating until the authorities learn more.

They'll probably find it's some drunk, lonely, fat kid with red hair and no life.



Hix


----------



## pythoness (Feb 1, 2007)

Jen said:


> , you would not feed your reptile a live mouse, ?


 :shock: ummmmmm only newborns, and only in an emergency pmsl.
Cruelty is tested on animals, child abuse is tested on animals, all know cerial killers and psychopaths have started on neighbourhood pets. don't believe me, google worlds worst cerial killers, and see if i'm wrong.
this is nothing new tho, my mothers first husbands father-in-law P)used to catch the neighbourhood cats and hang them on a hook on the door of his study :O and every one knew, (mind you thats 50 years ago now) 
there will always be people who do things that make us incensed, it's how the rest of us strive to evolve past the brutal apes we evolved from.


----------



## Aslan (Feb 2, 2007)

Jen said:


> Aslan, you don't like cats, yet your avatar and name are of a lion? please explain?


 
Good point, never really considered it :? 

I have to admit I find Lions to be very impressive but can't stand domestic cats...come to think of it most large cats I find very interesting...something for me to ponder I guess...


----------



## Hickson (Feb 2, 2007)

Aslan said:


> have to admit I find Lions to be very impressive but can't stand domestic cats...come to think of it most large cats I find very interesting...



There are 27 different species of cat in the world, and 26 of them I don't have a problem with......



Hix


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 2, 2007)

Hix: he is clearly wanting to shock and upset people, I don't think anyone would argue against that. My guess is that he believes the ends justify the means and that the cats are killed humanely. The other option (that he is a psychopath, torturing the cats to death for fun, etc etc) isn't possible to rule out and as I said, it could be the case.

Cult worship or Satanism? Come on, that's jumping to conclusions prematurely don't you think?

With no evidence either way, it seems unfair to start throwing accusations. This is a pretty basic principle we should live by, whether thinking about a cat killer or anyone else.

I couldn't contain my laughter when I read this:



> They'll probably find it's some drunk, lonely, fat kid with red hair and no life.



I am astonished that you typed that! :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock:

pythoness (and others): the fact that serial killers (I am a cereal killer by the way, and I'm sure most of us indulge in a bowl of it at least once in a while) usually start out by killing animals doesn't mean that everyone who kills animals is going to go on to kill people. Everyone who kills people starts out by drinking milk, they are all born with two eyes, they probably all cried as babies when they were hungry, etc etc. Everyone who has ever stabbed someone to death was holding a knife, yet we all do that every day. Everyone who has ever shot someone owned, or at least was holding a firearm, but we don't freak out about everyone who does this. When looking for cause and effect relationships, you need to find something which always leads to something in order to extrapolate in a novel case. Cases like this might seem different because we're looking at something unusual and by most peoples' standards, bad, but your line of logic is potentially extremely destructive to innocent people, because if we get into the habit of looking for associations between two things, we can start to apply it to situations where people are doing something innocent but unusual, and assume they are going to do something bad, or perhaps more likely, we may see someone doing something mildly bad and assume they've done a whole lot worse. Many, perhaps most little boys and many little girls pull the wings off flies or burn bettles and moths with a magnifying glass at some stage, the vast majority grow into "normal" adults. I doubt your mother's first father-in-law was a serial killer. Extremely strong correlations can also be completely independant of cause and effect relationships. Most smokers drink alcohol, most people who get lung cancer are smokers, so most people who get lung cancer drink alcohol, despite alcohol not causing lung cancer. Older men who have babies have a much higher chance of having a child with Down's syndrome, but this probably has little to do with their reproductive material being defective, it is mostly because if older men have children, it tends to be with older women, and older women have gametes which are highly prone to chromosomal problems. I may seem to be getting off topic, but the point is that cause and effect relationships are difficult to establish and your hypothesis about the cat killer going on to kill people is invalid. The reason this is important is because this is a real person we're talking about, being judged by the community. Sure, you might not like what this person has done and that's understandable, but we need to make sure we all stay fair when talking about people.

Did you get through all that? Impressive! Did you follow it? Amazing!


----------



## pythoness (Feb 2, 2007)

well well, aren't we a little ray of sunshine lol. i agree with you sdaji, but in the same way that people say pot leads to heroin, it's doesn't for the majority, but in the few who are unballanced or 'psycho' or what have you, it can and does, ....... can this not be looked at the same? no, not all animal killers turn bad, i have indeed pulled wings from flies as a child, and yes eat alot of cereal  but surely you must see something wrong with skinning and gutting neughbourhood pets, even if they ARE cats!!!!!!!


----------



## Veredus (Feb 2, 2007)

Hix said:


> The police believe that cats are being taken to a house to be skinned and gutted. The bodies are then taken to some place where they are "displayed". To me, this suggests either someone who:
> a) deliberately wants to cause mental anguish to the owners and shock the community, or
> b) is involved in cult worship or satanism or similar, or
> c) is mentally disturbed.



Just to clear this up, true religious satanists do not actually indulge in animal sacrifice, in fact they hold animals in higher esteem than most other people. They also do not believe in Satan or God as real entities but rather adopt the WORD Satan as a metaphorical principle. It is a very common misconception to think of satanism as "Satan worshippers" but satanism itself is actually a very nature oriented religion that states specifically that no inhuman animal should be harmed unless for food or clothing and that no human should be harmed without reason.

In a case like this, when the media use the word "displayed" to me it seems as if the truth may actually be that the bodies of the cats have been "dumped" in a public area. The perpetrator had every intention of the cat being found but did not necessarily hang it on a tree or place it in a position for everyone to see, but rather dumped it somewhere where it would be found. Hence supporting the theory of a hidden message to cat owners.

Some people also mention that this is not the best way to get the point across, by morale standards you are entirely correct, but for the most part in today's society in which every person is so detached from every other, the only way to get your point across is to hit somebody across the face with a spiked club.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 2, 2007)

pythoness said:


> well well, aren't we a little ray of sunshine lol. i agree with you sdaji, but in the same way that people say pot leads to heroin, it's doesn't for the majority, but in the few who are unballanced or 'psycho' or what have you, it can and does, ....... can this not be looked at the same? no, not all animal killers turn bad, i have indeed pulled wings from flies as a child, and yes eat alot of cereal  but surely you must see something wrong with skinning and gutting neughbourhood pets, even if they ARE cats!!!!!!!



I'm bright, as bright as can be.

People who are going to use heroin are likely to try something softer first, that doesn't mean that someone who uses something soft is going to try something harder. I'm sure most heroin users drink, or at some stage before using heroin did drink. I sometimes drink, does this mean I should carry any of the bad image associated with heroin use or any other illicit drug? I certainly hope not! Does this display why I answer your question with "No, the association is unfair and inappropriate."?

Do you want to carry any of the negativity which surround murderers because as a child you pulled the wings off flies? I'm sure you'd take exception if people tried to do that to you, but that's what you're doing to the person in question.

As I said, you are welcome to dislike what this person has done. If that person was torturing the cats, I don't for a moment condone it either (yes, I hate cats, but whatever the species, I don't want unnecessary suffering to occur), but if we are going to condemn people we must do it properly and fairly, for their sake and for the sake of our own credibility.


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hix said:


> They'll probably find it's some drunk, lonely, fat kid with red hair and no life.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



Hey! I don't have red hair thank you.

IsK


----------



## Hickson (Feb 2, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> Cult worship or Satanism? Come on, that's jumping to conclusions prematurely don't you think?



As I said, just one possibility that no-one had mentioned yet.




Sdaji said:


> I couldn't contain my laughter when I read this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm tempted to give myself an infraction. 




lsK67 said:


> Hey! I don't have red hair thank you.
> 
> IsK



And you're not drunk, lonely, a fat kid, living in Darwin, but you do have a life - I guess it ain't you then!!!



Hix


----------



## Nome (Feb 2, 2007)

> They'll probably find it's some drunk, lonely, fat kid with red hair and no life



ahahahahahahaha -I'm shocked Hix! :lol:

I had this same argument with my mother the other day that lost another cat that was let outdoors - 'don't you know people torture cats they find?'. If I was a cat owner and I liked cats, I would never let them outdoors even if I cared nothing for the environment.

Whilst it's disturbing, hopefully it will act as a wake-up call for people who let their cats roam. Obviously they don't care about the wildlife to allow them to do that, maybe they'll care about their cats.


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 2, 2007)

bloody hell......after spending nearly 30 minutes reading this thread ... i dont think i have anything to say now..........


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 2, 2007)

melgalea said:


> bloody hell......after spending nearly 30 minutes reading this thread ... i dont think i have anything to say now..........



I was going to say "That's unlike you" then I realised that you did actually say something so I'll go and fire up the saeco instead.

IsK


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 2, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> I was going to say "That's unlike you" then I realised that you did actually say something so I'll go and fire up the saeco instead.
> 
> IsK



Thanks Isk


----------



## xycom (Feb 19, 2007)

Try this link for some facts I gathered

http://www.totalcarecomputer.com/xycom/index.php?link=cats

I see far to often the damage caused by cats!
They should be exterminated at any cost if they are left to roam the streets, day or night. 
Cats usually don't kill they injure and the victim dies from infection!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 19, 2007)

I won't even look at that one. Like cats (all animals) too much to see any get hurt. I even feel bad if I have to kill a rat to feed my snakes


----------



## instarnett (Feb 19, 2007)

See My Vest 

Burns: Some men hunt for sport,
Others hunt for food,
The only thing I'm hunting for,
Is an outfit that looks good...

See my vest, see my vest,
Made from real gorilla chest,
Feel this sweater, there's no better,
Than authentic Irish setter.

See this hat, 'twas my cat,
My evening wear - vampire bat,
These white slippers are albino
African endangered rhino.

Grizzly bear underwear,
Turtles' necks, I've got my share,
Beret of poodle, on my noodle
It shall rest,

Try my red robin suit,
It comes one breast or two,
See my vest, see my vest,
See my vest.

Like my loafers? Former gophers -
It was that or skin my chauffeurs,
But a greyhound fur tuxedo
Would be best,

So let's prepare these dogs,

Mrs. Potts: Kill two for matching clogs,

Burns: See my vest, see my vest,
Oh please, won't you see my vest.

Ps Hix did you ever consider Archeology? Whatever happened to Brodie anyway?


----------



## wood_nymph (Feb 19, 2007)

this reminds me of the guy they caught in sydney last year. he had been buying as many rabbits as he could find in the pet stores around the eastern suburbs, having sex with them, mutilating them and leaving the corpses in a pile behinde his factory. 
i actually met this guys when he came into my work to buy some, he has to be the most creepy person i have ever met in my life. we refused sale cause it was suspect but he kept coming back and trying to buy, he always wore the same suite and never even tired to give a legit reason for wanting them.


----------

